# 2 Bed flat to let in Streatham Hill



## Mari (Oct 4, 2016)

Bright, recently refurbished top floor split-level maisonette located in one of the sought after ABC roads Conservation Area.

The flat comprises

- 2 double bedrooms, eat-in kitchen, living room with bay windows and tiled bathroom. The master bedroom has a fitted wardrobe plus a walk-in wardrobe/storage space

- stripped wooden floors throughout apart from carpeted smaller room, double glazing

- very conveniently located in a quiet residential street with free on-street parking, with lots of shops, restaurants and bars just down the road

- 5 minutes’ walk to Streatham Hill Rail station with direct links to Clapham Junction (9 minutes) Victoria (17 minutes) and London Bridge

- plenty of buses to Brixton, only 15 minutes away

- excellent bus connections to the West End, the City and Croydon  

- lovely Hillside Gardens Park with tennis and game courts only a couple of minutes’ walk away

- local gym just round the corner on the high street

The property is let furnished or part furnished and includes a double sofa bed in the living room. The kitchen comes with a fridge/freezer, electric oven with gas hob and washing machine

Would particularly suit professional couple/sharers on a 1 year or longer contract. Move in date can be flexible. Price £1530 per month is negotiable. You can see see photos at

London - 2 Bed Maisonette, Amesbury Avenue, SW2 - To Rent Now for £1,530.00 p/m

Rent directly from the landlord, No fees apart from £20 per reference

Non smokers, no pets only sorry!

Marisa


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2016)

This will go well


----------



## boohoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> This will go well


Lack of fees is good though!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2016)

Where would the 4th person sleep?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 4, 2016)

Mari said:


> Price £1530 per month is negotiable.


Negotiable? I'll offer the local council rate per month.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 4, 2016)

Make sure to secretly have a pet who smokes.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Where's the other double bedroom? The pics only show a double and a single.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Where would the 4th person sleep?


 walk in wardrobe.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Also, is that how much flats in London cost?! Blimey!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2016)

boohoo said:


> walk in wardrobe.



No understairs cupboard? Not interested then.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 4, 2016)

Negotiable you say, Mari ?

Will you take a hobnob and a fiver/month?  You'll have to speak to Dubversion yourself about the fiver, mind.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 4, 2016)

It's more expensive than the 3 bedroom house with large garden I live in. Nearest train station offers a 15 minute fast train to London Bridge. I live opposite a park. My kitchen has an amazing view across south London.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2016)

It's not a bad looking flat but that's a lot of money and not even a garden.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2016)

moomoo said:


> Also, is that how much flats in London cost?! Blimey!!!


Sadly yes


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Sadly yes



The one we just left was £1200 plus bills. Two bed garden flat with two sheds. It was a 'good deal'. Our new place here is less than half that including the bills. London is fucked.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 4, 2016)

London is indeed fucked.

My place with similar spec costs a third of that.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Sadly yes



That's more than my income!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2016)

moomoo said:


> That's more than my income!!!


That's why people flat share


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2016)

Blimey. Five years ago we were renting a three bedroom house with a garden on Cricklade Avenue for £1200 a month. London has gone mad.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 4, 2016)

Over 750 per month for Streatham is rubbish (does that include bills?) ....and the area aint even fun


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2016)

Streatham Hill is rubbish. 

That price makes me feel so much better about living in Herts. £1200 a month for a 2 bed semi detached house with drive and garden.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Blimey. Five years ago we were renting a three bedroom house with a garden on Cricklade Avenue for £1200 a month. London has gone mad.



2.5 years ago we had a two bed, two reception room flat in the center of Brixton (Rushcroft Rd) for £950 between 3 sometimes 4 of us. That was incredibly cheap. It took our rent back to student days. Last time I looked I saw a room in a flat share practically next door for 900 plus bills. I have no idea how people can afford this. Like what jobs are these people doing?!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 5, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> That's why people flat share



I'd need to share with about 30 people!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> 2.5 years ago we had a two bed, two reception room flat in the center of Brixton (Rushcroft Rd) for £950 between 3 sometimes 4 of us. That was incredibly cheap. It took our rent back to student days. Last time I looked I saw a room in a flat share practically next door for 900 plus bills. I have no idea how people can afford this. Like what jobs are these people doing?!



Ones where most of their wages go on rent and they are using credit to/debt as a way of getting through the month (food/bills/etc).


----------



## Athos (Oct 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The one we just left was £1200 plus bills. Two bed garden flat with two sheds. It was a 'good deal'. Our new place here is less than half that including the bills. London is fucked.


Two beds and two sheds, or if you're an estate agent, four beds


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2016)

Athos said:


> Two beds and two sheds, or if you're an estate agent, four beds



One of rhe sheds had power and Internet. Could've fit another couple in there if not a family! It's all the rage in West London, I hear.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Ones where most of their wages go on rent and they are using credit to/debt as a way of getting through the month (food/bills/etc).



Nah. They were fucking rich cunts.


----------



## pesh (Oct 5, 2016)

that has been priced by a cunt.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2016)

Of course, everyone posting on this thread, were they to come into posession of a flat in London that they didn't need for themselves, would rent it out for way below the going rate due to their moral superiority.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> No understairs cupboard? Not interested then.



No room for Harry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Of course, everyone posting on this thread, were they to come into posession of a flat in London that they didn't need for themselves, would rent it out for way below the going rate due to their moral superiority.



If I ever rent mine it'll be for everything I can get, mate!

....but I don't intend to...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 6, 2016)

...makes me think why I ever sold my flat in SW2 - it was far superior than this crappy one advertised.


----------

